# Support: Low/No Sugar



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

As an outgrowth of the weight-loss thread, this is a support thread for people trying to limit their sugar consumption (or stop eating sugar entirely).

I have to run the kids to music class now but can write more later.


----------



## maddysmommy (Mar 27, 2002)

Can any coffee drinkers help me get used to no sugar in my lattes??? This is my unconscious achilles heel. Maybe also I should write "no sugar" on my hand so that I stop eating crazy stuff... Well, good luck today everyone,

leah


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

day #2 of my sugar fast for me, and i'm still missing it. last night i had a big headache (which i would normally self-medicate with the S word), but this morning it was better.

things i plan to give up: all refined sugars, including chocolate bars, pop, ice cream...... i am way too embarassed to admit here how much of this junk i actually eat









but, i will still eat.. fruit, fruit leather (but in smaller portions), sweet potatoes, carrots and other naturally occuring sugars. giving up the chocolate is going to be hard enough for me!!!!!!


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

maddysmommy , I'm in the same boat as you. Today I had my cup of coffee with just half and half and no sugar. I usually put 3 or 4 tablespoons of sugar (in my oversized coffee mug). It is definitely going to take some time to get use to it. I might just start drinking the Yerbamate with Stevialeaf instead of coffee...it's pretty tasty and naturally sweet.

I'm also giving up pop, chocolate, and ice cream. Today I was at the health food store getting things I needed to make chicken stock, and it was so tempting to grab a few chocolates that they have right on the counter....but I resisted! I've also resisted drinking the soda in the fridge several times today ( I thought about it a few times).

I'm getting a little headache, but it just goes to show how it's an addiction for me....I mean I usually eat this stuff everyday in one form or another. Despite the headache, I am feeling good because I am so far keeping the discipline in on myself and I know it's doing me good =)


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I used to drink a couple of Tbsp of sugar in my black tea. The way I got it down was by using actual measuring spoons, and decreasing over time - I'm down to 1/2 tsp. in a 16 oz travel mug of tea (although I drink a chai that has stevia in it already so it's somewhat sweet to begin with). I'm more likely to stick with something like this that I drink every day (NEED every day) if I adjust my tastes gradually.

With other sugars, I've cut my fruit juice consumption way down (one 8 oz glass of OJ in the morning and that's it) and cut soda out altogether. I used to juice fruits and veggies but don't any more - you get all the sugar but not the fiber and your tummy doesn't register liquid calories like it does solid calories. I don't limit my fruit intake except for dried fruit - I used to eat raisins on my cereal in the morning but now use frozen blueberries instead.

I read food labels to avoid/reduce sugar in processed foods - for example I buy (or make when I'm motivated) plain yogurt and stir a little fruit or fruit-only preserves into it to sweeten it, as most commercial yogurt is way over-sweetened. I buy fruit-only preserves and use them sparingly. I don't buy sweetened pasta sauces, etc. It's amazing how much hidden sugar is in our foods!

I've also cut out potatoes, white flour, and white pasta, which are all simple carbs and might as well be sugar. I do eat sweet potatoes, carrots, and beets, but figure the fiber and beneficial phytochemicals outweigh the sugars in overall nutritional value.

I do allow myself a little dessert or sweet treat during the day, like a Soy Dreamer (a mini soy-ice cream sandwich) or 4 squares of good, high quality chocolate (organic and fair trade!). I feel so deprived if I cut all sugar out that I get really resentful of my self-imposed limitations and cheat like crazy.

I don't use artificial/substitute sweeteners though (except saccharin my sugarless gum and stevia in my tea). I think they perpetuate a sugar addiction because they're so much sweeter than sugar, plus they're really gross IMO!


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for this thread Megan.

I mentioned before how dh and my mother like to tempt me, lol. I was doing good until he decided to treat me last weekend. I have gone two days now with limited sugar intake. I switched my muffin recipies to include half the sugar and half stevia or honey. I suppose sugar is sugar but at least it's not refined. I no longer have white sugar in my house. It's either brown or raw organic.

How much difference do you think a cleanse would make if I'm already toxic and dd is already getting gross stuff in the breastmilk? I suppose gradually is the best way while BF.

For other sugar, yes, it is amazing how much you get in little increments through the day. Cereal - I love Quaker Harvest Crunch but it's so sweet! I also like Cranberry Almond Crunch but that's sweet too as are the cranberries. Even the seemingly innocent cereals like Special K and Rice Crispies have sugar as the second or third ingredient. What are you all trying for dry cereal?

Then there's pancake syrup - I make 1/3 whole wheat pancakes with skim milk topping and berries or syrup. I just got Rogers sugar free syrup sweetened with sucralose and it is gross! Any suggestions there? Pure maple syrup is so expensive. What about non-sweetened berry syrup? Anyone try that?

Jam - Smuckers no sugar added with no aspartame is what I use. Then I put that in yogurt too. If I want to cut down on yogurt sugar though, I just do half plain yogurt mixed with half flavored. I figure at least I'm cutting the sugar in half. I don't keep goodies in the house but every now and then I'll sneak out to the 7-11 or something for a treat







. I know I'm in denial about how much sugar I eat, but I'm trying. I'm really getting serious about this. I have a new friend that keeps me updated. She suggests maple sugar or date sugar. I have not tried these yet.

Melissa


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I started cutting out sugar when we were battling thrush in Bryce's first few weeks. He doesn't have thrush anymore but I'm still not eating as much sugar as I was.

It is amazing how much decreasing sugar and increasing water will change how you feel! My skin looks better, I have more energy, and the weight loss isn't too bad either!

Cutting out potatoes isn't hard (I only like them fried







) But on WIC we are given carrots and I'm eating those because they are "free" and I don't want to waste.

I went 5 years without drinking anything carbonated. I jsut had water and tea with little sugar. Benjamin took me out on a date and bought me a rootbeer float and it has been downhill since then :LOL

My dh is one of those ppl that can eat non-stop for a week and not gain weight. He is so thin. But I've been watching how he eats. My first son eats the same way. So, I'm trying to adopt some of his eating principles and see if it makes a difference. But lukckily I have him on the band wagon and we are going to stop buying pop!


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Men as well as women can get yeast it's just not as evident. Apparentlt in some ppl, esp. men, a symptom of yeast invasion is the inability to GAIN weight.

Melissa


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I actually don't eat dry breakfast cereal any more. The more processed a grain is the more quickly it raises your blood sugar. I eat whole grain pilaf (i.e. Kashi pilaf) for breakfast or real oatmeal (not instant). I do the quick-cook method by boiling it covered for 5 minutes the night before and then letting it sit overnight, then I just warm it up in the morning. The Kashi packet makes 4 servings so I only have to do it every 4 nights.

You could probably make your own berry syrup by cooking and pureeing then straining frozen blueberries.


----------



## mama_o_sk (Mar 24, 2004)

Great thread!!! I love sugar...but am determined to kick the "habit" - specifically chocolate and baked goods....I'm getting all misty eyed.

I used to drink my coffee "double double" but found that first decreasing the sugar helped, and then just omitting it altogether, but increasing the skim milk worked for me...use enough milk and its sweet enough, imo.

I am now working on some reduced sugar recipes.....I think I posted a bran muffin recipe here that's not too bad...I am also after an energy bar and some low/no sugar cookies.....my new quest.

I also find drinking lots of water helps...but then I'm lucky enough not to like sweet drinks.
mel


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

The blueberry puree is a great idea, Quirky! I made some oatmeal raisin cookies last night with half sugar and half stevia. They were really good but half of them didn't turn out. It seems my oven has a mind of its own as the top element keeps turning on and off at random and burning things







I guess it wasn't meant to be







:

Melissa


----------



## mom2threenurslings (Jul 16, 2002)

My dh is a sugar addict, though I admit he's not nearly as bad as he used to be. I try to avoid sugar as much as possible, but if it's chocolate, forget it!







We also limit our children's intake of sugar, which USED to be difficult at Gramma and Papa's house. Then our boys slept over, they let them have lollipops and big ice cream sundaes w/candy, etc. ... and they were off the walls for hours. Now they know one of the reasons why we don't do sugar! My mom also recently found out that she has type 2 diabetes, so the sugary stuff is all but gone from their house now.

For coffee/tea lovers especially.....does anyone use Stevia? It can be found in health food stores and is a great way to get sweetness without chemicals or sugar...it's plant based...and it has no calories. You can even bake with it. Just a thought...


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

We were actually having a discussion about stevia in the MDC weight loss thread before it got moved here!

Melissa


----------



## muse (Apr 17, 2002)

Can I join you? I'm an awful sugar addict, specifically chocolate, and now I've moved back to england there's plenty of it around in my favorite forms...

For me the ONLY way to beat this is to not have it in the house at ALL. I have no willpower at home late in the evening when I'm tired. But I juts went and bought some cookies because i thought friends were coming for tea. the didn'd make it and now the cookies are sitting staring at me







:


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

day #4, and i think the physical part is lessening.. my head aches are starting to go away... but the emotional part is still very much there! i just want to eat chocolate









but, i'm proud of my self, because yesterday, not only did i go to the store and ignore all the easter chocolate, but some really cute kids came to the door selling chocolate bars for fundraisers, and i said no.. it was hard though!

i just can't keep it in the house.


----------



## corrie43 (Mar 9, 2003)

I need in on this, the other day I was having a bad day and ate a half a box of little debbie treats (that's 5 ladies, count them 5 little snack cakes). I also go through a box of sweetened cereal in 2-3 days. Currently it's cinnamon toast crunch. Easter is going to be a nightmare with all that chocolate around....

I did Atkins for 2 weeks and felt SOOOO good. I cut out all sugar and slept better and lost 5 pounds. I really need to start this, but I'm going to wait until all the junk food is out of the house first.

Corrie


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

I've got a horrible headache today. I'm still craving sugar but I'm doing good. I did have a small amount of raw honey on my NT pancakes today but that's it. I've lost track of what day I started this, it's been one of those weeks where I just lose track of time completely. I think it's been 3 or 4 days. Haven't had any soda, ice cream or chocolate, or any white sugar. Once in a while I will use a little raw honey and that's it. To help with cravings I've been drinking my Yerbamate Royal tea (it's got Honeyleaf stevia in it) and it's naturally sweet so it's helping a lot. =)


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Keep up the good work, sugarbusters!









You know, the good thing about kicking the habit of things like soda, Ding Dongs, Cocoa Puffs, or whatever your bad sugar habit forces you to eat is, you get your tastebuds back - I think it must be like quitting smoking. Once you break the habit, these things just don't taste good any more - you can even develop an appreciation for how much better good chocolate tastes and indulge in a little great chocolate every now and then rather than a crappy Hershey's bar every day.


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Quirky, you are doing so good! I made some lemonade today with lemon juice and stevia and I couldn't tell the difference between it and the powdered garbage. IKWYM about the taste bud thing. When I did a total sugar fast a few years back I started to appreciate the taste of plain unsweetened yogurt. It's very smooth, slightly sweet, and not as acidic as most of us find plain yogurt now.

Melissa


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I've been trying stevia, but it's not going so well.







I put some in my iced tea (I used liquid stevia this time) and it's not sweet enough yet (I used 6 drops in a pitcher of tea) and it leaves a filmy taste in my mouth.







ag Anyone have any suggestions?

Really I should just drink water, but I do love iced tea!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I've done really well limiting my sugar until yesterday. We had company who brought over pop. I know I could have drank water but I love A&W rootbeer. And dh made a pound cake. Which is another of my faves. So, I've slipped a bit.

However, yesterday I had a glass of juice and had to dump it. I could only hanlde one swallow. In the first sip I felt my stomach churn and my mouth scream. So, I got rid of it and drank water instead.

Next week is a new week! I feel like I start over every week. But i guess that is good because I'm always excited to try again


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

What kind of stevia did you buy? You can get it ethanol or non-ethanol. Is it clear, or greenish? The clear kind has the color removed as the color is what causes the biterness. Most stevia supplements have this non-chemically extracted. What's the base? Maybe that would make a difference too. I use Now Stevia and it's in a base of vegatable glycerine and water. Maybe they're all the same??? I only get abit of a bitter after taste if I use too much. I use 1 tsp of stevia in a 2L pitcher of water and 3/4 c lemon juice, so I would say you are not using enough. Normally I would have used 1 c of sugar in that mixture so if you use the conversion table 1 tsp stevia = 1 c sugar. If it's still filmy try weaning yourself by using half sugar and half stevea, at least you're cutting your sugar consumption in half.

Melissa


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by busybusymomma_
*I've been trying stevia, but it's not going so well.







I put some in my iced tea (I used liquid stevia this time) and it's not sweet enough yet (I used 6 drops in a pitcher of tea) and it leaves a filmy taste in my mouth.







ag Anyone have any suggestions?

Really I should just drink water, but I do love iced tea!*
I use 40-50 drops of the liquid Stevia in a pitcher.







I use the liquid kind that says no bitter aftertaste.

I never thought I'd say this, but I can't even stand to drink diet soda anymore and I used to live on soda. I am not sure if it has something to do with associating it with taking my meds that make me sick (That's the only way I can get pills down.), or if it's because I'm not eating sugar anymore. I drink water most of the time now, but sometimes I get some real bad sugar cravings and then I'll make juice with Stevia.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the brand name is Sweetleaf and it is clear. I will add some more and see how it tastes. I wonder if the filmy taste is psychological.







nak


----------



## thinkingcapp (Jul 30, 2003)

I totally agree that your tastebuds change the longer you go without sugar. I used to have 'candy coffee' (with a lot of sugar or nutrasweet) and my hardest adjustment has been black coffee and tea with nothing added. One reason I was motivated to continue drinking these beverages without added sweetness is that sugar and artificial sweetners were causing me to have blinding headaches that would go on for days. I find now that I am getting used to black coffee and am even enjoying the subtlety of a cup of Celestial Seasonings Chai tea. In the past I've tried to cut back on sugar to lose weight... but always went back to it as I felt I couldn't resist... but now, I know if I eat it, I'll suffer... that is a strong motivator!


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

can someone please explain to me the evils of cake, coke and chocolate? i mean , it seems like it has been hell not eating sugar. and i am not versed on its' evils so please explain why you are giving it up. i am curious .







:


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

First off, white sugar is very toxic as it is chemically refined so you are finding stuff like bleach and other residual toxins in there. Chemicals get stored in fatty tissue and other tissues and can cause many health problems. Small increments over time like formaldehyde in coffee and Miracle Whip contribute to how much of the chemical burden your body is taking on. It all depends on your immune system but eventually the body can't keep up anymore and starts to deteriorate. We also accumulate chemical in the body through the use of store brand cleaners that contain bleach, phosphates, ammonia, and formaldehyde. So my attack on sugar has to do with my desire to eliminate toxins from my life.

Refined sugars and refined grains are simple carbs and your body absorbs the sugar very quickly. It satisfies hunger quickly but also does not last very long and because of the poor nutritional value of most of those foods you mentioned, leaves your body craving even more. As soon as you come down off the sugar high you will crave sugar or a simple carb (breads, cakes, pastas)again to quickly spike your blood sugar and satisfy the hunger. What we need to aim to do is eat complex carbs as found in whole grains and veggies because the sugar in them is absorbed at a much slower rate and keeps your blood sugar regulated evenly through the day. No cravings. No extreme dips in blood sugar levels. Blood sugar levels basically tell your body when it needs to consume food and when it doesn't. If the levels are high you have enough sugar to burn into energy and survive. If you are running low you need more sugar to use for energy. That's why those foods are higher in calories - they give more fuel to burn.

A prolonged lifestyle that includes simple carbs and lots of sugar can lead to diabetes. Insulin is the hormone that carries the blood sugar to the body to be burned. The continuous spiking and dipping of blood sugar messes with your body's ability to regulate blood sugar and insulin levels get out of whack.

I'm not an expert so if I have given any false info please feel free to correct me.

Melissa


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

i'm giving up most sugars because the foods I'm eating (coke, chocolate, etc), are very bad nutritionally.. no vitamins, minerals, fibre, etc. They are just a sugar high, which leads to headaches and more sugar cravings for me. I'm trying to eat a more whole foods diet, rich in vitamins, minerals, protein, fibre.. healthy stuff.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Yesterday I had been craving sugar pretty bad. Last night I started feeling shaky and could see my hands shaking. I was really tired too. I had some sugar and I felt better after a while. What the heck was that? This isn't the first time it's happened to me either. Sometimes I'm extremely fatigued and have a headache and I crave sugar. In that case I'm usually extremely thirsty as well so I have juice or something with sugar in it. Sometimes I feel better, sometimes I don't. I don't know if it's related to the Lyme or something else. I don't think it's hypoglycemia because it doesn't happen all the time, although I know that doesn't mean it can't be that. I've gone days without eating and have had nothing happen and if it was hypoglycemia you'd think something would have happened. It just happens out of the blue. Any thoughts?


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

AnnMarie:
I think three things could be happening.
First, sugar is a drug! You could be in withdrawl not unlike the shakes a quitting smoker/coffee drinker has! In the old days smoking was not as harmful as it is now. Manufacturing companies deliberately put chemicals into the smokes to keep you addicted. Some of the same chemicals in smokes are used in the sugar refining process. This is not uncommon. Many people I know who do regular spiritual fasts have done sugar fasts with the same phenomenon as you are experiencing. So of course eating abit of sugar would satisfy the addiction.

You could have an overgrowth of yeast in the digestive system and through the body. You don't necessarily have to have the symptoms of vaginal yeast to have a yeast problem. Yeast need sugar to survive and once you take that away from them they start to die off. When they die they release toxins that poison your body resulting in many side effects. Last time I de-toxed with a sugar cleanse I got very fatigued and got a cold sore. This die off response is known as Hexheimer's reflex. It usually lasts about three - five days or more and symptoms can include fatigue, headaches, muscle aches, itching in your vaginal area, foggy memory or feeling in a daze, and flu-like symptoms. You can counter this by flushing the body with extra fluids, eating 3 or more cups of plain yogurt everyday to balance the gut flora (or taking acidophilus capsules), and eating foods high in fibre or a fibre supplement. Having abit of sugar would stop the yeast from dying off. They would stop producing mass toxins and you would start to feel better.

You also could be hypoglycemic and now that your blood sugar levels are lowered it's showing up. Just try to keep blood sugar levels stablized by eating small snacks often. Hypoglycemics also get fatigued, headaches, nausea, and irritability when blood sugar levels are low. To have abit of sugar would definately make you feel better almost instantly. Try another snack instead and see if this helps.

Much of my info is from "The Yeast Syndrome" by Trowbridge, M.D. and Walker, D.P.M

HTH,
Melissa


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

I never thought of the yeast. That could very well be it because I'm on antibiotics, but I'm also on meds to keep the yeast away.







I don't think it's withdrawal because I cut sugar out of my diet almost completely back in January. Can you have a problem with hypoglycemia just sometimes? I have a physical in two weeks so I'll try to remember to mention it to the doctor.

Yesterday when I felt that way I had applesauce first and that didn't help so I ended up having a PB&J. I almost never eat either, and felt guilty for doing so.







It was better than feeling sick like that though.

I guess I should probably mention it to the doc I see for the Lyme too just in case it is a yeast thing going on.

Thanks!


----------



## muse (Apr 17, 2002)

I need some help here! The pile of cookies in the cupboard got the better of me and i've had a few too many lately. I asked Dh to hide them from me but he won't get involved since then I get pissed at him later when I want sugar! Pathetic, right?







:

It seems to be all or nothing for me, so as of tomorrow I'm going to start no sugar at all and see how far I get. I honestly don't think I've made it more than a day before for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Success! I added a 1/2 cup sugar to my pitcher of ice tea (it had the ten drops of SweetLeaf stevia drops I mentioned) and it was perfect. Maybe I could slowly increase the stevia while decreasing the sugar?

Anyway, I'm just glad there is 1/2 the sugar I used to use in my iced tea!







I cook homemade and don't add sugar to our food except for corn bread and desserts, so our biggest problems with sugar are eating out







and drinks.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I have been sugar free for a while, about 3 weeks. Except I fell off the wagon this weekend, and I feel like crap! I can't wait to get back to my sugar free life! I don't find it that hard to do, but do miss having things to eat like pancakes. I am not a fruit and pancake type person.
I like how good I feel without sugar


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I started life witout sugar about 2 months ago now and I find it is not too hard mostly. I feel freally good and when I do try somehting sugary, often it is really disappointing because after being away from it for awhile, it turns out sugar doesn't taste that good!

I also feel like other foods taste so much better now that I am off the sugar. I even enjoy my fruit more now that I eat less of it.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

Almost one whole week with very little sugar!!!!!! Woohoo!!

I'm sure it will get easier and easier from this point on.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I fell off the wagon a bit this weekend... we ate out three times this weekend







because we are adding onto the house and dh tore up my kitchen doorway and made a mess. Also, we took a walk at the mall and I didn't resist the bulk Jelly Belly.







I have a 1.5lb gain to show for my slacking!









It's a new week though!


----------



## maddysmommy (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm doing ok with the refined sugar, but it's bread and pasta that kill me, and I know that they're at least as bad. Re: pancakes and waffles - try them with peanut butter! That's always been my favorite anyway...


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

AnnMarie- if you are on meds for yeast that could very well be the case. Is it Nystatin? Nystatin and other anti-yeast drugs cause a very rapid die-off. The book said that the Hexheimer reflex is worse when you are on powerful andti-yeast drugs.

I don't know if you only experience those feelings every odd time with hypoglycemia and I really don't know anything about Lyme's.

Maddysmommy - I just bought Roger's no sugar added Pancake Syrup. It tastes a little different but that's ok, at least I have my syrup. Someone mentioned to try pureeing your own berries for a berry syrup.

As for me, I love using stevia! It's been my lifesaver this week. I had honey roasted peanuts resterday for a snack but I broke with a NutriGrain bar. Labeling is so misleading! Nutri my a$#@!
The main ingredient in the filling is - guess - sugar! It's also the second ingredient in the cookie part, the oats and grains is at the very bottom..... My only other blunder was a Silver Cloud at the bar on Friday. I have not been to a bar in about 7 years! Otherwise I did pretty good (oh yeah, and the Honey Nut Cherios this morning).

Melissa


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi! Can I join you? I was just sitting at the computer with a glass of wine and a chocolate, reading all the posts. I'm new here. I was intending on running upstairs for another chocolate, but you've all talked me out of it! I think I'll dump the rest of the wine, have a glass of water and go to bed. Thank yoU!
Chrissy


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

Doing fairly well. I mean, I've gone a whole week without any sugary chocolate. But we took ds to an Easter/Spring celebration party and I had a Blue Sky Root Beer....much better than Pepsi at least without the high fructose and additives etc. This is not bad at all compared to a couple of glasses of soda a day.
I've been drinking Yerbamate Royal everyday and the Honeyleaf stevia in it really quenches my thirst for sugary stuff. =)


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

LOL.
I can just see it - nibble, nibble...read post, look at chocolate...nibble... read post, look at chocolate again.....lol.












































You certainly picked the wrong thread to read with a chocolate in hand! Don't be tempting us, now!
















Chrissy

Melissa


----------



## muse (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm onto day two! is this ridiculous or what, that i have never made it more than a day before???!!
i must admit i was gonna cheat but then i knew i couldn't lie to y'all..


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

I've been on and off a low sugar lifestyle (I hate the word diet) but I need reinforcement. So, here I am.


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Welcome Plady. I'm gonna make a cheesecake tonight with stevia, light cream cheese, eggwhites, lemons, and unsweetened graham crackers.







Topped with blueberries. I heard to quit a bad habit you need to replace it with something else so I've been getting creative lately to find alternatives. I really love my choco chip cookie recipie. Anyone know of a choco chip alternative? Maybe dark unsweetened baker's chocolate broken up? Do they make chips or chunks out of carob? I'd use an alternative to sweeten the dough.

Melissa


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

well, i did great all last week, but then my (evil!!!) MIL came over last night with those mini easter eggs. i have to admit, i ate some, but until before, when i would eat them allllllllllll, i only had a few and saved the rest for today. so i'm a little off







: trying again.


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

Today I was at the grocery store picking up a few things....and they have a Starbucks inside. Jakob has been waking up in the middle of the night and staying up for an hour or two so I was tired and gave into the temptation. And I didn't just have a coffee......I had a chocolate malt iced coffee. Oh my gosh, talk about sugar shock







And I felt kind of ill after I finished it.
Okay, so I got that off my chest.
Also while I was at the store I got a some popsicle molds...I'm going to make popsicles out of my Yerbamate tea , yumm.
I thought that would be a good sugar free treat, we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

This is unreal. What else is going to happen? My doctor's office called today about my blood work. My sugar came back high so I have to go have a special test done to see if I have diabetes.


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

AnnMarie, I'm so sorry! I would be devastated. Especially b/c I know I am trying so hard to be healthy and probably am eating better and exercising more than I did as a teenager. I know that you are too. The good news is that if it's type two you can make changes to keep it under control. I hope you can stay away from meds, if at all possible. I wonder if there's other reasons your blood sugar could be high? Keep us informed.










Melissa


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Thanks Melissa.







This has been a hard week, I don't need this.







: I don't know what could make it high. I've already pretty much cut all sugar out of my diet. I do know that diabetes runs in the family though.







: I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

AnnMarie, I hope everything is okay!

Worldshakerz- I hear ya! I'm a sucker for Starbucks and the like.







Sometimes I make a 1/2 pot of coffee at home and whip up a bit of organic heavy cream...







Less sugar that way I guess.









Melissa- can you tell me more about making cheesecake that way? I adore cheesecake!


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

AnnMarie - Good luck with your blood sugar!

I'm glad this thread is here, I was just beginning to think, "well, I could go around the corner and get an ice cream sandwich!". But NO! I will be strong! I will resist!

But, I will go have a cup of coffee with cream, that sounds really necessary right now!







ag


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

Good for you PLADY!
Stay strong! You can do it!!








Chrissy


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks!

I actually went with yerba mate instead with a little lemon because I feel like I'm fighting a cold.

It's definitely better than that dumb ice cream sandwich!


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

I never ended up making the cheesecake as I was missing an ingredient







: I did, however, make a bavarian apple blueberry crisp using half the sugar as normal and the rest honey and stevia. The "bavarian" means there's a cream cheese layer. It was very good!

Lemon Cheesecake (adapted from a KRAFT recipie)

- this is the best recipie for cheesecake I have ever found!

3 TBS graham crumbs
1 pkg certo gelatin (calls for lemon flavored JELL-O)
1/3 c boiling water
1/3 c lemon juice or juice of three lemons
two tsp lemon zest
2 pkg light cream cheese product
3 egg whites (calls for light dream whip, ich!)
1 tsp stevia extract

- Sprinkle crumbs onto sides of 8" springform pan that's been greased with a low-saturated fat oil like safflower oil (calls for cooking spray!)
- Place gelatin in blender container. Add water, blend on low speed until dissolved. Add lemon juice and stevia, blend until mixed. Add cream cheese, blend until smooth, scraping sides of blender. Transfer to a large bowl.
- Whip egg whites until stiff peaks form. Whites whip best with room temperature eggs. Fold into cream cheese mixture along with lemon rind.
- Pour into prepared pan, smooth top. Chill four hours. Serve with fresh fruit or berries. Makes 12 servings.

Calories per serving - 141
carbs - 6g
protein - 9g
fat - 8g
(I'm sure even less than this with the adaptations)

Enjoy!

Melissa


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Thank you!!


----------



## cmpavlin (Mar 12, 2004)

I have to try that recipe!

I recently found out I'm diabetic, and I switched to a sugar free, low carb (under 20g a day) lifestyle. However, I miss sugar! I do cook at home, so I'd love some more recipes. I haven't tried stevia yet, but I have successfully switched to diet soday from regular soda, my biggest accomplishment yet.

Help me.


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Just make sure your diet soda and other diet products do not contain aspartame. It contains phenalelanin (sp?) which when heated to body temperature becomes chloroform (very toxic). I've got lots of good articles on aspartame if anyone is interested I can pm or e-mail you.

Try lemonade with stevia too. 1/2 c lemon juice, 2 L of water and 1 tsp stevia extract. There's a conversion chart I wrote farther back in this thread and you can substitute it for sugar in most recipies. You just need to combine it with the wet ingredients first(unless you're using powdered stevia).

Melissa


----------



## muse (Apr 17, 2002)

I caved in on day four and ate a little chocolate







but you know, i felt like crap for hrs afterwards, physically. hmm. today's gonna be a sugar free day again. I'm definitely not craving it like i usually do.
thing is i always need a little pick me up around 3pm while ds is napping, so i've got to find something tasty to fill the gap. rice cakes with fruit spread just aren't cutting it, and everything else i come up with seems loaded with carbs, something else i'd like to cut down on


----------



## cmpavlin (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Melissa S_
*Just make sure your diet soda and other diet products do not contain aspartame. It contains phenalelanin (sp?) which when heated to body temperature becomes chloroform (very toxic).

Melissa*
Unfortunately, I knew that. I've always avoided diet sodas in the past, but I needed something to tide me over while I got off real soda. I haven't been able to find diet soda without aspartame - any suggestions?


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Hmmmmm.... My MIL has a carbonated beverage maker. I'm not sure where she got it, DH said maybe Wal-Mart. DH just told me you can even put fruit juice in it and carbonate it! Anything works, be adventurous and see if you can find one somewhere.

Melissa


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Cmpavlin - I think diet RC is sweetened with Splenda which I know isn't popular here but I like it and I know it's the one sweetner Atkins liked. Also if you go to Splenda's website they have a list of ever commercial product made with it and the list is really long.

If you are doing a <20 carb a day diet you should stay away from fruit juice (I'm sure you know that already!) but maybe you could use herbal teas in that carbonator?

I haven't been doing very well myself. I've been really good about not eating any pastries that we always have lying around for the guests (not one since April 1!) but I've been eating a lot more other bread than ever, sweetened yogurt, pizza, rice. All sorts of stuff that isn't technically "sweets" but is definitely loaded up with carbs.








Well, today is a day of fasting and abstinence anyway so I'll just focus on today.


----------



## cmpavlin (Mar 12, 2004)

Thank you Plady, everyone.

I am drinking more herbal tea. In the end, I'd like to not be drinking any soda at all but this whole diet change is a step by step process and I'm only a few steps down the road just yet.

I'd be happy with Diet RC if I could find it. Any other soda ideas?

My family is also lowering their carbs in support of me, which I am amazed at and grateful for. It makes it easier, not having a lot of junk in the house. If I could find some non-aspartame diet soda, they might be intersted as well.

Right now the only sugar my SO is having is Mountain Dew, which I will never drink, so it's safe in the house. All the rest is gone. He even bought sugar free, low carb ice cream all on his own, and when I didn't like the flavor, he ate it.

For those eating fruit sugars still, when it gets hot I recomment no sugar added fruit bars. There are a few national brands, like Dreyers, which are tasty, and they can be easily made with molds in your own freezer.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

A friend of mine drinks Diet Rite sodas... I think they have various flavors and they are sweetened with Splenda as well.

I've cut down my sugar by sweetening a pitcher of tea with 1/2 cup sugar and 10 drops of liquid stevia instead of the 1 cup of sugar I used to use. I guess it will be a work in progress.

As for me, I had too much sugar yesterday... we went to the mall and I caved and bought a maple crumb pretzel.







Whatta sugar high.







I had to drink a Coke the other day because I had a migraine that was going over 24 hours... I think it must have been sugar or caffeine related because I felt better within an hour!







:


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I broke down yesterday and had a small piece of chocolate cake. My excuse is that I was at a friends for dinner. I didn't want to be rude and turn down their cake.







(Like the would have cared!!) Anyway, the good news is that I didn't finish the cake. I didn't even really enjoy it. I was much happier with the herbal tea! So maybe I am making some progress!!








I'm having trouble with recipes, though. I made muffins yesterday. I cut back the sugar but it still had 1/4cup. I suppose I'll just have to keep working on it, huh?

Anyway, stay strong out there!








Chrissy


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Quote:

Just make sure your diet soda and other diet products do not contain aspartame. It contains phenalelanin (sp?) which when heated to body temperature becomes chloroform (very toxic).
Just a clarification: phenylalanine is a naturally occurring amino acid, and does not to my knowledge contain chloroform or anything that might break down into chloroform. Aspartate (or aspartic acid), the other component of aspartame, is also naturally occurring. Many people are concerned with the effects of _methanol_ or wood alcohol which is the final component of aspartame, and indeed is toxic. Just wanted to get that ironed out (the biochemist in me was a little bothered)









Personally, overconsumption of sugar I find to be more problematic (for me) than moderate consumption of aspartame (I've seen the sugar studies - diabetes, hypertension, the works) but of course each is entitled to her/his own opinion & may make his/her own choices.









I'm working on the sugar problem, just like everyone here! Easter candy was abundant today, and I (mostly) stayed away from it. I've also done my exercise, now for a nutritious supper!









Good work, everyone! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks Elowyn. Sorry if I mis-led anyone. Elowyn, are you a biochemist or just well read? Phenylelanine is getting a bad rap in my business. What's the story with that? And now that I recall, it is methanol and not chloroform. I should have checked my notes









Melissa


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Not quite a full-fledged biochemist (I wish!) - but a biology degree with lots of chem/biochem hours, as well as a physician assistant graduate degree.







No worries about the chemistry, just didn't want anyone to be confused.









I'm not sure why phenylalanine is getting a bad rap - it is certainly dangerous for individuals with phenylketonuria(PKU) - but that's only 1 in 16,000 or so people. And in that case, naturally found phenylalanine in meats, dairy, protein-rich veggies, etc would be equally/more of a problem than aspartame. I've seen reports that mega-doses of phenylalanine are dangerous, particularly in pregnant women (the blood-brain barrier is weaker in the fetus) - but not sure what constitutes a mega-dose. This is also true of many vitamins, minerals, etc, so it's not just phenylalanine.









As for aspartame, like I said before, I personally am not too worried about it in moderate doses. It's been studied to death. However, it can certainly cause sugar cravings from its sweetness, which could be a big problem for people. And of course, diet soda is not as healthy as water (no kidding!







: ) but as a substitute for regular soda with all the sugar issues, for me at least it's a useful thing. But it's also good of you to point out the aspartame issues. Most people I've talked to are extremely uninformed about aspartame, and act as if it's as healthy as water, which of course it isn't.

I'm so glad for this thread! It's helping keep me on the low-sugar path!


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

AF came back last month and I don't know if it's that or low sugar but I've been having dizzy spells like AnnMarie. I never mentioned it here b4 b/c I thought it was hormone related but now *I* think I might be hypoglycemic! I had a sports nutrition bar last night and the dizziness went away. Usually it's later in the day but I'm dizzy when I bend over and get up even if it's not fast. Can fatigue do this? I've been getting very little, on ave. 4 h of sleep per night lately. I've really reduced my sugar intake and have been exercising 1h three times per week so maybe I need protien? Anyone? I think if it keeps up after I start getting more sleep I will go get my blood tested.

Melissa


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi all! I feel really good! For me, just working towards a goal is big progress since I've still got that #$%^&@@ post-partum. I've completely stopped putting sugar in my coffee








I haven't had any dessert since that cake last week. I had some cravings yesterday but I just ignored them. They went away. I'd have a hard time giving up anything with sugar in it but I am more careful about what I eat. I'll keep working.
Melissa-you may need some protein. Maybe you should try it and see if it helps you feel better.
Chrissy


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

How did u guys transition to no sugar???

We currently use turbinado... i know that is a bit better than white refined sugar....

i have a big sweet tooth and have checked out a sugarless cookbook with sweets in it...


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Tricia:
Well, I don't know that we're ALL sugar free completely, lol, just works in progress! I started making choices in the grocery store that were like sugar free jam, low sugar, etc... Things that were unsweetened instead of sweetened, lower sugar cereals. I cut the sugar in my yogurt in half by mixing half of it with plain natural yogurt. I got all of the high sugar snacks out of my house like commercial granola bars. When I bake now I use half raw organic sugar and half stevia and I sweetened my tea and lemonade with stevia. No more concentrated or sweetened fruit juices, it's actually been mostly water lately. I still occasionally enjoy sweetened chocolate or a bran muffin or bagel, and I eat two nutritional products - a fibre drink and a sports energy bar that contain sucralose. Lately I'm finding the energy bar too sweet. The best thing to do if you have a sweet tooth is to find alternatives. You need to have something to replace the old habits with, it's so hard just to go cold turkey off sugar. I wish you well on your journey to a low sugar/no sugar lifestyle!

Melissa


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Melissa S_
*The best thing to do if you have a sweet tooth is to find alternatives. You need to have something to replace the old habits with, it's so hard just to go cold turkey off sugar.*








So true! My "sweets" are now fruit leather and the occasional Panda raspberry or strawberry licorice







I ate a Ghiradelli (sp?) caramel chocolate square the other night complements of my mom and my stomach was sick afterwards.

I also mix 1/2 cup of sugar and 10 drops of stevia in my pitcher of iced tea and it's perfect. That cuts my sugar intake in half via drinks. If I have fresh tea brewed (naturally decaf) I don't end up drinking Coke.









I am by no means sugar free now, but as soon as I cut back on sugar I got past my weight plateau that I've been stuck at for over a month.

Good luck Tricia!


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

Well, Easter was a big sugary day for me. I can't resist chocolate! My mom invited us over for Easter dinner and she had a basket full of candy for my dh and I. The candy with got from my sil we gave a lot to my brother, but we ate just about all the candy from our basket that day.

Other than that I feel really good about reducing my sugar consumption. I'm rarely drinking coffee these days but today I did have a toffee nut latte which definitely had sugar (starbucks again).

Yogurt I've been eating plain with a little maple syrup and vanilla extract added.

I made some popsicles out of my yerbamate tea..it's pretty good. Good for a no sugar sweet snack.

Still not guzzling soda pop all day and I know that is a major reason why I'm feeling a lot better. I did have a couple of sips a few days ago of dh's.

But its so cool! A few days ago my dh told me he was going no sugar....with no hints or suggestions from me at that. So it has been much easier since he stopped buying soda and suddenly wants to eat much healthier and lose wieght too. =) Woohoo!


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Worldshakerz:

we have no starbucks here







But about once a month I go to Tim Horton's for an Irish Toffee (we have other specialty coffee shops in my town too but most are too far for just a coffee). You should try freezing your yogurt as popsicles. Yogurt freezes really well. I've also frozen yogurt with some blended strawberries or other fruit. I wish your DH could call up my DH! He's a Pepsi-holic and smokes too. No problem with weight though, but it would be such an encouragement to have him on side. He bought some groceries for when he started back at work last week and got sugary cereal and mayonnaise, yuck! I'm totally revved that your DH is joining you in your quest for health!

Melissa


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Melissa S_
*Worldshakerz:

we have no starbucks here







But about once a month I go to Tim Horton's for an Irish Toffee (we have other specialty coffee shops in my town too but most are too far for just a coffee). You should try freezing your yogurt as popsicles. Yogurt freezes really well. I've also frozen yogurt with some blended strawberries or other fruit. I wish your DH could call up my DH! He's a Pepsi-holic and smokes too. No problem with weight though, but it would be such an encouragement to have him on side. He bought some groceries for when he started back at work last week and got sugary cereal and mayonnaise, yuck! I'm totally revved that your DH is joining you in your quest for health!

Melissa*
Starbucks... I can smell it a mile away!







And my dd yells "momma's coffee!" when we drive by it!









My dh drinks Coke from the time he wakes up right up until he goes to bed. He occassionally drinks water, but mostly only when he's working outside. It scares me, because his mom is the same way and she has SO many health problems.

I tried nagging, but it didn't help so I just hope someday he'll come around.


----------



## tricia80 (Oct 28, 2003)

For those of u that use raw sugar is it turbinado or whatever name it goes by?? (im tired)

I am addicted to coke and definately want to kick that habit... and what type of drinks do u drink other than water...

ok those are questions for now?? there will be more...

lol...


----------



## muse (Apr 17, 2002)

I drink lots of water, herbal teas and juice very occasionally.
Haven't drunk soda since i was about 14, can't stand the stuff
And Starbucks???? Bleh. They are an evil corporation, if that helps you stay away from them, besides all the junk they put in their drinks.


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Tricia:
I drink Melaleuca herbal tea (to detoxify) and other variety herbal teas, green tea (I heard it increases your metabolic rate if you drink 4 cups per day so I'd like to drink more of it), homemade lemonade with stevia, skim milk, rice milk, soy milk, or almond milk, occasionally hot chocolate with stevia and coco, and sometimes SunRype Fruit and Veggie. Oh, and of course, lots and lots of water! VERY rarely I'll have Root Beer, like those odd occasions we might go to a fast food restaurant, and VERY rarely I'll have a specialty coffee. I'd really like to get a good quality juicer so I can make my own fruit and veggie juice. I'm getting away from the tetra paks b/c even though it's 100% juice it's still from concentrate with water added...makes me wonder.

Melissa


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey ladies-
I have to say that I haven't been eating very well the past few days. We had greasy pizza and popcorn one night. Last night a burrito and 2 SUGARY COOKIES







:
The good news is, I feel like crap this morning.








I think my dietary changes are starting to take root! It used to be all the terrible foods just felt comfortable to me. Now, after the past few days, I'm just dreaming of salads!!
Hurray!
It DOES get easier!
Chrissy


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

ah, i feel like i need to start all over again!! ever since i got a little taste at easter, i've totally been craving chocolate, and i haven't been doing that great







so here i go again...


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

I don't have diabetes.







I've had a bad couple of weeks and I have been eating foods with sugar in them.







Today is another day though and I will start again. It's really hard because between all the different diets (no sugar and only 2 fruits a day, bland, low cholesterol) I'm supposed to be on there is very little for me to eat. If anyone has any suggestions please post or PM them to me. TIA! I'm at the point now where a lot of the time I'm just not eating because I either feel too sick from the meds or I don't know what to eat. Neither are good.


----------



## cmpavlin (Mar 12, 2004)

I found Diet Rite sodas at Safeway tonight, Rasberry and Cola flavors. In addition to be sugar free, splenda sweetened, they also have no caffiene and no sodium.


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SpiralChrissy_
*Now, after the past few days, I'm just dreaming of salads!!
*
Hey! How come I'm still dreaming about pastries?









I've actually been doing quite well except for last night when I went on auto-pilot and found my self nibbling on some pastry that was technically going to the dog!

I was obsessing about something sweet last night and managed to stop myself as soon as I realized what I was doing so that was good. But I can already see and feel that I'm trimming down a bit. My clothes already feel more comfortable and I feel more energetic. That's what I love about the low carb diet, the results happen so fast and they really stick!

AnnMarie, congrats on not being diabetic, that must be a relief! Are you vegetarian? If not could you do salads with grilled chicken or beef? Some fruits are lower on the glycemic index (and therefore aren't such bad carbs as others) so you could probably eat more berries than bananas KWIM? And if you have a grill you can make virtually any vegetable taste more interesting by grilling it. Maybe we should do an off-shoot thread of favorite low sugar recipes! (can you tell I'm feeling all fired up this morning?







)


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a Blizzard last night from Dairy Queen.







:
I've making all these changes in my life--exercising, eating better, quitting drinkin', etc. I think I just wanted to indulge in something.
Of course it didn't even taste good to me. I didn't even finish it. When am I going to learn that having sugar just isn't worth it anymore? I just end up feeling guilty about self-sabatoge!!









Back on the wagon today!!
Chrissy


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Ditto Chrissy! I have a caramel sundae and it tasted yummy, but I was ready to quit eating halfway through it, whereas before I could have eaten two!









PS- I started a thread for low/no sugar recipes if any wants to share!


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

I treated myself to Bonanza today..... Truely I would've been much happier at home with something healthy too. One step at a time, girls!

Melissa


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey--haven't posted on this thread in awhile. But we are on vacation and I have seriously fallen off the wagon







My mom has made me an easter basket and I'm a sucker for Robin eggs and Peeps!!!







my

I also hadn't had pop in a long time (I went 5 years without about 4 years ago) and I had on ethe other day. It didn't satisfy at all and I threw it out 3 sips in







:


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Whatever will I do without my stevia? I went grocery shopping today and didn't have time to stop at Old Fashioned Foods for my stevia. My grocery budget is now expended and even my honey is almost gone! I have a carton of raw organic sugar but I'm thinking having stevia around gave me an excuse to cheat, doing half and half and making more baked treats. I think this week if I can't have an alternative I'll have nothing








.

Melissa


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I think this week is going to be a bad one... a friend of mine (and a MDC member) who moved out of state is coming to visit and we're having a baby shower for a friend, a picnic... you name it.

My ds will be 1yo on Saturday and we're having our playgroup bday party Friday and our family bday party on Saturday.























Thankfully cake isn't my most favorite thing on earth, but I'm sure I'll be going way overboard on carbs.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Plady_
*
AnnMarie, congrats on not being diabetic, that must be a relief! Are you vegetarian? If not could you do salads with grilled chicken or beef? Some fruits are lower on the glycemic index (and therefore aren't such bad carbs as others) so you could probably eat more berries than bananas KWIM? And if you have a grill you can make virtually any vegetable taste more interesting by grilling it. Maybe we should do an off-shoot thread of favorite low sugar recipes! (can you tell I'm feeling all fired up this morning?







)*
Thanks.







I used to be a vegetarian but now I'll eat some meat. I love salad so I should try having it with chicken. Salad alone doesn't do it for me, but maybe that will. Berries sound good.......I think I'll go shopping today. :LOL

Thanks!


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

Moving this to the New forum...Nutrition and Good Eating.


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have to confess.







I had a big mug of hot chocolate last night. It sounded so wonderful since I've been so sick lately. I drank it. I enjoyed it. And then I got a migraine!








Let that be a lesson to me about sugar. It's just not worth it anymore!
Chrissy


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Chrissy - you can still get your chocolate fix without the sugar. Try coco with almond milk and abit of stevia (I have had almond milk once and I got the expired milk on discount at my local Old Fashioned Foods). Someone mentioned on this thread or the weight loss thread that coco is an antioxidant. It's GOOD for you without the sugar!!!

I really messed up this week too and I am losing my resolve. That darn AF really eats away at the will power.

Melissa


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm doing pretty good... except I can't stay away from the A&W Root Beer this week.







:









And I made my great-great-grandma smith's molasses cookies last night. LOL

Otherwise, I'm doing fine. Hardy-har.









Every day is a new day!


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

are molasses cookies like ginger snaps? They sound good.


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

:







:
















So I've been really really weak for the past two weeks! Ever since I started going to Curves I have been unable (or unwilling







?) to stop myself from eating anything and everything! I even bought myself cookies at the bakery!!! Talk about loss of willpower! What is going on? I think I need an intervention!

Help!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

That's why I gained 10lbs last summer! Because I kept telling myself I could eat whatever and however much I wanted because I was working out (at Curves) *and* exclusively nursing my ds.







:

I still have to watch my portions while nursing. I ate like a friggin' pig while preggers and didn't gain a single pound until after 20 weeks, but I eat seconds while nursing and I gain 10lbs in one summer. Go figure!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melissa S*
are molasses cookies like ginger snaps? They sound good.

Yes, but they are soft and chewy!









The recipe calls for 1/2 cup of sugar and 1/2 cup of molasses as sweeteners... I just needed some comfort food and my willpower is not all that great!


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Gee, we should rename this thread - Help, I'm addicted to sugar!, LOL. I'm not really trying right now, ever since I discovered that sugar is needed to get the right texture for my gooey cookies (otherwise I would have continued to use stevia for baking). I'm trying to substitute when I can but my cravings have been so bad lately. DH used stevia in his lemonade when he went to work this week. Not bad for a coke addict (rephrase, pop addict, lol). Had birthday cake and icecream yesterday and dessert topping on my whole wheat berry pancakes for breakfast. I usually use skim milk whipped with my bamix and add very little sugar but it needs to be ice cold to whip properly and it was not so instead of waiting for it to cool in the fridge I ran to the corner store for whipped cream. All they had was frozen dessert topping and aeresol topping. Both are sooo bad for you, oh well. today I've been sneaking sweetened coconut and choc chips out of the pantry to try to get that macaroon taste, I'm so desperate. I finally broke and made unbake cookies. Sigh.

Plady - increase in exercise will do this. You need to up your protien intake to repair and build new muscle. That's prabably what your body is craving. Go for that instead of the carbs and it will ward off the cravings. Try a protien drink for a snack. HTH.

Melissa


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

I make a recipe caleed Betty's Gingersnaps and they are chewey. Everyone loves them. My sister in college was craving them once and I sent 6 across the province express post so she could have some. She loved it!


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

So, have any of you all tried sucanat (sugar cane natural) to substitute? http://www.wholesomesweeteners.com/manufact/sucanat.htm
It's unrefined powdered sugarcane. It actually has iron and fiber, and according to their research, it doesn't cause the sugar crash to the degree of regular sugar. I love it, and never use regular sugar anymore


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh . . . forgot to say I am in on this too . . . I eat way too much refined food, and we've been having fast food a couple times a week lately







(no wonder I've been feeling sluggish







)


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

merhle, i've been using sucanat for a few months now. I've completely cut out white sugar (and white flour). I use real maple syrup (like this morning on my homemade buckwheat blueberry pancakes), raw honey and sucunat as my sweeteners. I've been really good about making my own sweets if I really want them, so overall I've been having them less and they are healthier than store bought junkiness. I made this great carob-coconut fudge last week









I've been very low sugar for the last two months now and feeling great. There use to always be soda in the fridge, but no more! My husband kicked his soda habit. He had his first soda after about a month two days ago, and he said he had instant heart burn and that the soda didn't even taste that great.

About two weeks ago we did buy ice-cream, but instead of it disappearing overnight, it actually last a few days. Me forgetting about the ice-cream in the freezer is a good sign! :LOL


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mherle*
So, have any of you all tried sucanat (sugar cane natural) to substitute? http://www.wholesomesweeteners.com/manufact/sucanat.htm
It's unrefined powdered sugarcane. It actually has iron and fiber, and according to their research, it doesn't cause the sugar crash to the degree of regular sugar. I love it, and never use regular sugar anymore









No I have not but I would be interested in learning how to use it. I use raw organic sugar. Is that the same thing? I need something that goes well in my cookies and still gives a chewey texture. The raw organing works well. I have a friend who uses maple sugar and I would like to try this too.

Melissa


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melissa S*
No I have not but I would be interested in learning how to use it. I use raw organic sugar. Is that the same thing? I need something that goes well in my cookies and still gives a chewey texture. The raw organing works well. I have a friend who uses maple sugar and I would like to try this too.

Melissa

Ditto!


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Detox was mentioned a while ago... this is something I've heard of but know very little about. About all I've heard is that it can be bad during pregnancy/nursing. Anyone have more info? FWIW, in the last few months, I've switched to organic animal products (meat/dairy/eggs), mostly organic produce, and mostly soaking my grains before use; working on eliminating refined sugar, flour, and fats/oils (I use mostly org butter, cold pressed yadda yadda olive oil, and animal fats from the meat we eat); I'm making an effort to eat more veggies and legumes. (Legumes, grains, dried fruit, nuts at this point are not organic, neither are the natural sweeteners -- I use honey or maple syrup, occasionally blackstrap molasses.) I don't feel bad the way I did when I indulged in lots of sweets, but I'm not feeling amazing or have boundless energy, either. (Too much to hope for?) I sleep a lot, my muscles often feel weak, and I'm cranky too. I'm definately not doing perfectly with cutting out refined sugars, and I'm 5 months pregnant.


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Brisen - the way you feel fits the bill for 5mo preggo! But are you on a prenatal vitamin? Even when we do eat healthy (even organic) sometimes we don't get the vitamens and minerals we need due to ripening off the vine and depletion of the ozone layer. Your body may also have problems assimilating the vitamins you do take in. I would get on some vitamins. Also, if you are on a sugar withdraw and previously had yeast ovrgrowth you may be experiencing some of the die-off response. The yeast give of toxins when they die. They are also more rampant during pregnancy. This could be the reason you are feeling the way you are. Make sure you drink lots of water to flush everything out (seeing as you can't cleanse or use detoxifying teas).

Yeah, I have heard cleanses are not good while pregnant. I think you are doing all you can. Look into saturated fats though as you are getting lots of them in butter and animal fat. I read an article the other day on the different kinds of fats and I'm not quite ready to give up my butter and lard yet either.

Melissa


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I have had a bag of Sucanat for 3 months in my pantry and have yet to use it,lol. I haven't cooked with sugar though either (dh has made cookies, used regular sugar-he makes the best cookies, mine always turn out flat!). We had fallen off the wagon big-time sugar wise (heck, healthy food wise!), but in the last week have finally done a giant list of meals, snacks, etc (not too giant, or we'd get overwhelmed) to regularly purchase and rotate the meals, and there's not sugary items on it. And we're going to only shop at our natural foods store 100% and not go to our regular grocery store (which is about 5 minutes closer and while it has a good natural foods section, we just haven't been strong enough to not buy junk! I'm talking oreos, dr. pepper, agghhh, wonder how that looks, oreos and soda thrown in with the organic products & soy/organic milk? hmm...).


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I was thinking it might have to do with being pg, but I didn't feel like this the last two times I was 5 mos pregnant. The second and even most of the third trimester have been great for me -- lots of energy, some little aches and pains, but nothing all that bad. When I was pg with #2, I could carry #1 (then about 18 mos) in a sling to get groceries on the bus, and carry them both home. That would be *so* out of the question now.

That's interesting about the yeast. I don't suppose it would be better to cut out sugar slowly so that the yeast don't all die at once? (Hey, a gal can hope....) I imagine, though, that eating the refined stuff probably affects the baby more than the toxins would. And I do need to drink more water. I'll have a few days when I'm great with it, and then I comletely forget for a week or two. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, the yeast would not die off all at once but then you'd feel generally icky over a longer period instead of just horrible for about 3-7 days, lol.


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

hello all!

I am kicking myself off sugar. Apparently, I am having candida issues in my intestines, so I am on a NO-SUGAR "diet" until I am told otherwise by my doctor(holistic chiropractor). Well, I have been OVERDOING sugar for 3 days since I've been told that, maybe to say goodbye. But today I am new! The sugar I AM allowed to have is

unpasteurized honey in moderation
unsulfered blackstrap molasses in moderation
2 pieces of fruit/day (but not melons,canned, oranges, dried or candied)
and any naturally occuring in whole grains.

He also said that candida in your intestines (among other things) can make it difficult to lose weight, so I am hoping that these restrictions will help me in that area too. How can I not lose weight eating this healthy!

All for health,
Sarah


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoady*
hello all!

I am kicking myself off sugar. Apparently, I am having candida issues in my intestines, so I am on a NO-SUGAR "diet" until I am told otherwise by my doctor(holistic chiropractor). Well, I have been OVERDOING sugar for 3 days since I've been told that, maybe to say goodbye. But today I am new! The sugar I AM allowed to have is

unpasteurized honey in moderation
unsulfered blackstrap molasses in moderation
2 pieces of fruit/day (but not melons,canned, oranges, dried or candied)
and any naturally occuring in whole grains.

He also said that candida in your intestines (among other things) can make it difficult to lose weight, so I am hoping that these restrictions will help me in that area too. How can I not lose weight eating this healthy!

All for health,
Sarah

Good luck Sarah!









I've not been doing too well, it gets hot outside and I get cravings for root beer.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

has anyone tried cooking with xylitol? I use the gum, and as little sugar we do use, I thought the xylitol, though expensive, might be a great alternative.


----------



## WindyMoments04 (Apr 17, 2004)

I am going no sugar/ low sugar.

I have found a sugar free ranch dressing. It is called Carb well!
It is made by Kraft.
I believe it has Splenda in it.


----------



## amyamanda (Mar 16, 2002)

I just wanted to pop in and say Rah! Rah! Rah! to everyone who is kicking sugar. I did it a couple of years ago and we've managed to keep sugar almost completely out of our house since then. For me the key was really and truly getting it out of the house. It is addictive for me and also we have a really touchy relationship with yeast here - four years of painful, awful yeast battles and we're okay now but it's so easy to cross the line, eat too much sugar, and get symptoms again.

Here are a few BTDT suggestions...

- Drink LOTS of water, and try to get used to that as your beverage of choice.

- Fresh fruit is a really good sweet treat - takes some time to get used to it but the longer you go without refined sugar, the sweeter fruit tastes.

- Make fruit-only smoothies, and make popsicles out of smoothies. Yum!

- Keep sugar out of your house, and encourage your family to change their habits as well.

- Keep a journal of how you feel when you eat or don't eat sugar.

- Those sugar cravings WILL go away with time, so stick with it...the results are worth it.

Glad to know I'm not alone; some of my friends think I'm extreme for not eating sugar but honestly I am SO much healthier now, it's totally worth it. Good luck!!!


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

I've cooked with xylitol and it works out fine. Because it's a sugar alcohol, you can't overindulge because of the risk of diarrhea. I've used it for custards and never experienced that problem.
I often mix xylitol and splenda as alternative sweeteners. about 1/3 xylitol. I do not like the taste of splenda alone.
I use stevia for coffee and my breakfast smoothies only. It tastes funny to me, but the oddness goes well with coffee and my bizarre breakfast smoothie blend.

I've been off sugar now since November 2002. I quit because I was getting mood swings induced by blood sugar highs & lows- to the point that I was worried about clinical depression. The only refined sugars that I eat now are in my Viactiv calcium chews, 2 or 3 a day. Succanat, organic sugar- it's still a quickly digested sugar and would cause the mood swings and cravings for me. I avoid all simple sugars like white, brown, & organic sugars, honey, and molasses. I will occasionally use a fructose based sweetener or fruit juice concentrate in recipes. I avoid simple carb foods like white breads, white rice, and white potatoes, but I do not abstain completely. Initially I avoided alcoholic drinks too, during the detox period. Those can cause the sugar cravings. Now I have one drink in the late afternoon.
I indulge chocolate cravings with Hershey's or Russell Stover sugar free chocolate candies. Those use sugar alcohols for sweeteners and are very very tasty without causing endless all day sugar cravings.

I did not need to lose any weight, but subsequently lost 10 pounds within 2 months and have kept it off without any trying on my part.

For me the change in mental health and improved teeth & gum health has been my continuing motivation. I just think about periodontal bills and mood controlling drugs whenever I get the cravings for ice cream or HoHos.

For alternative sweet recipes I use the following websites:
www.splenda.com
http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/d_08_200.htm

In general it works well to use my Betty Crocker cookbook and substitute with a combo of xylitol, splenda, and occasionally some apple juice concentrate. Be careful with cakes because sugar helps the cake get puffy. I prefer cakes with a lot of egg when I do sugar substitutions. The egg seems to help keep it puffier. Custards and puddings work just fine with my sweeteners.


----------



## Katiemomtojenny (May 16, 2004)

I just stopped buying sugar about 3 months ago- period.

I even have seriously limited my consumption of ketchup and other sauces which are primarily sugar. I stopped sweetening my coffee (unless I'm out and let myself have a special treat)

Good luck to everyone! Keep it up!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I am so glad to see this is still going and that everyone is supporting each other. I some times splurge and eat sugar, but it is so much differnt now - I feel like it is a treat and I am very aware of my consumption and very in control of it. I feel so much better in general (and I have lost 25 pounds in the 3 months since I went off sugars!)


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

Megan-
I'm with you. I still have sugar sometimes (this past week more than others







: ) but it feels more like a conscious choice. I've deleted the daily sugars from my diet. I haven't lost much weight but I'm proud of myself and I'm glad we're all doing this!
CHrissy


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I was finally losing weight again and then I started drinking A&W root beer almost every day and now I can actually feel my body holding water and looking fat. My arms are looking big again... I guess as much as I love the root beer I'm going to have to learn to resist.


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

You can do it BusyBusyMama!!








I slipped up on the sugar too. Last Sunday was my birthday and I used that as an excuse to have sugar all week long!







: I stopped losing weight, of course, and I didn't feel very good about myself. So today, I'm back on the bandwagon again! We can kick this habit!
Chrissy


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyamanda*
It is addictive for me and also we have a really touchy relationship with yeast here - four years of painful, awful yeast battles and we're okay now

For those dealing with yeast issues, does it always manifest itself as a vaginal yeast infection? If I *really* overindulge in sweets, mostly pop, I find I have a few days of discomfort that feels like what I figure a yeast infection might feel a bit like, but I've never needed to go get meds for it -- I just cut back on the sugar and it subsided. That hasn't happened in quite a while. But I've seen lots of other yeast-related symptoms listed in other places. Just wondering if vaginal yeast infections have to be present for the other symptoms to point to yeast, if that makes sense.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpiralChrissy*
You can do it BusyBusyMama!!








I slipped up on the sugar too. Last Sunday was my birthday and I used that as an excuse to have sugar all week long!







: I stopped losing weight, of course, and I didn't feel very good about myself. So today, I'm back on the bandwagon again! We can kick this habit!
Chrissy

















:


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpiralChrissy*
You can do it BusyBusyMama!!








I slipped up on the sugar too. Last Sunday was my birthday and I used that as an excuse to have sugar all week long!







: I stopped losing weight, of course, and I didn't feel very good about myself. So today, I'm back on the bandwagon again! We can kick this habit!
Chrissy










BTDT! Last week was dh's birthday and his relatives were all here so we all had "special treats" about 6 times a day for two weeks! Yikes! I'm still so sugared up I can feel my pulse throbbing in my whole body. Today, being Monday, is my first day back on the wagon. I'm relieved to tell the truth, last night as we cut into the b'day cake for the fifth time I didn't even want a piece, but I ate it just the same. What's up with that?


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Me again, it's 3:41 and I'm beginning to feel early signs of the DTs!

Send will-power vibes my way!

I'm going to go workout in the hope that will help curb the imminent cravings.


----------

